# Caridina babaulti and Neocaridina denticulata sinensis var. red together?



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Can Neocaridina denticulata sinensis var. red (Red Cherry Shrimp) and Caridina babaulti (Green Dwarf Shrimp) be crossbreeded?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

No, they should not crossbreed. Only shrimp of the same genus may crossbreed if kept together.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

These shrimp are also compatible PH wise.....green shrimp like higher PH's which cherrys also can tolerate.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I never had any luck breeding the Caridina babaulti (green shrimp), not sure why. Eventually they just died without breeding. I housed them with a couple of cherry shrimp, and the cherry population boomed. To answer your question, they won't cross breed with the green shrimp due to the different genus as stated previously.










Hope you have better luck.

-John N.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi John,

Sorry you never had any luck with the green shrimp....can you think of any factors that may have contributed to them not reproducing? I have been after this shrimp for a long time now and when I do get my hands on them I want to be fully prepared.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Honestly, I'm not sure why they never bred. I had them in a 10 gallon tank and they lived to complete adulthood, and then kicked off. No eggs seen or held. Maybe it was lower pH?

The water parameters were:

pH 6.6-6.8
Temp 74-76 degrees
KH 4
GH 7
C02 injected, no fertilization, 20% weekly waterchange

I'll try my hand with them again in a few months or so, if I can find them.

-John N.


----------

